# '99 BMW E36 328i Sport Coupe engine clean



## matt_83

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd post a few photo's of the engine I cleaned on my project car...........a 1999 E36 328i Sport Coupe.

Tools used were a steam cleaner, assorted brushes, hose pipe gun set to mist. 
Products used were BH Surfex HD, Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber care, 3M Marine Ultra Performance Paste Wax

A few before pics.







And after pics.







And of the car itself.



Ta for looking everyone!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Well done - a world of difference. :thumb:


----------



## steview

What a difference really transforms a car &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## tangoray

can't beat a clean engine bay, just adds to the car.... massive difference there mate, spot on!!


----------



## Streeto

Wow very impressive what a turnaround


----------



## Wrigit

Great turnaround! your hands must hate you for that job!!


----------



## neilb62

Great stuff.... :thumb:


----------



## Carshine

Really good result, well done! Reminds me that I have to clean my 328i engine room again soon


----------



## squiretolley

Wow! Fantastic job.


----------



## stevehayward90

Nice! What a difference!


----------



## spursfan

Now that is a cracking job. well done:thumb:

Kev


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Awesome job mate, great inspiration!


----------



## Stu Mac

Wow! What a difference mate, fantastic job


----------



## LSpec

amazing


----------



## Ash007

nice job, how long did that take to clean?


----------



## matt_83

Ash007 said:


> nice job, how long did that take to clean?


Cheers mate, all in all I think it was about 2 hours start to finish.


----------



## techman56

That's fantastic. I must get a steam cleaner. 

Can you outline the steps you took in cleaning the engine bay? Any tips?


----------



## Dannbodge

Great job


----------



## matt_83

techman56 said:


> That's fantastic. I must get a steam cleaner.
> 
> Can you outline the steps you took in cleaning the engine bay? Any tips?


Thanks mate. The steps I took were:


Take some before photos 
Remove any debris such as leaves etc.
Cover up any electrical components/air intakes with cloths or foil
Lightly mist the whole engine with water
Spray degreaser liberally everywhere
Work in with detail brush
Remove degreaser with steam cleaner
Then another quick mist of water and pat dry with cloths
Start engine to help drying process
Wax any painted areas (strut towers for example)
Dress all plastics with dressing of choice

Admire your work. Another quick buff of all the plastics might be required an hour or so later. Hope that helps.


----------



## jackzx84

2 hours  Im planning on doing a full detail on my motor and was planning on the engine bay taking half an hour :lol: might have to rethink that now! 

Great results too, well done :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

Wow what a difference, how good was the surfex hd?


----------



## TonyH38

What a transformation looks great.


----------



## matt_83

lemansblue92 said:


> Wow what a difference, how good was the surfex hd?


Works really well when breaking grease down. Just ran out but will certainly be ordering more! :thumb:


----------



## D7ntk

Great job !


----------



## chongo

Great job on the engine, looks amazing


----------



## euge07

nice job! really freshened up!
here is my old black 328i sport 









Great cars, Mine had m3 lsd, scorpion exhaust system, chipped ecu and m50 manifold with raised limiter, really good going car and alot of sideways fun 

Wouldn't mind another 1 but prices have went up something silly


----------



## Catho

Amazing transformation, looks fresh out of the factory now!! :thumb:


----------



## RockingDad

Holy hell thats amazing, gives me hope for mine!

RockingDad


----------



## paddy328

Looks much better. I had a cosmos black 328 sport, with black leather and the manifold/bbtb conversion, plus lots of other bits. Mine also had a dave f (i think thats what it was called) k&n air filter fitted, which made a huge difference to the sound.


----------



## Dannbodge

I had a K&N Gen2 Filter on my 328i and at WOT the induction sound was amazing.

I also had a M3 backbox on mine. When it was cold it used to pop and bang like crazy.

I miss the noise sometimes


----------



## Megs Lad

I don't know everyone's else's opinion but I think thats a great transformation for just 2 hours !! Engine bays can take hours to get to this standard


----------



## norfolk_msd

Great transformation on an awesome car, pm me if you want to sell it


----------



## Soul boy 68

Hard to believe it's the same engine bay, fabulous work, you deserve a beer on me fella.:thumb:


----------



## matt_83

norfolk_msd said:


> Great transformation on an awesome car, pm me if you want to sell it


Thanks for the kind comments, unfortunately I've just sold the car


----------

